# Luton WW2 Shelters



## Catti2010 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, we know these have all ready been explored, but the three of us - Adam, Cara and Me are new to this. 

And to work out the location, research we have given ourselves a pat on the back.

After doing some research, we are unsure of these shelters as Luton had four deep level ones built for public use, these are underground and about 20ft below surface. So looking to understand if they were formally for a factory / railway staff...

Anyways after weeks of searching and then looking for a telescopic ladder we finally went down last night, as it cant be done during the day.

This explore was done by Adam and Myself.

PS - Once down there and walking around, we walked around one corner and thought sh*t there is somebody else down here, as there were brand new tools, and it looked to be somebody is trying to break through the bricked up entrance.

Thankfully it was just us, but the sight of a crowbar & sledge hammer did make me think my trusty maglight wouldnt be much use!

Well here are the pics, apologises but we were in a rush as top of the ladder was sticking out of the ground!

----------------------------







The new tools....


----------



## Els (Jan 9, 2011)

That's really interesting! Thanks for posting.

In fact, if you ever go back I would love to come along (I'm in Dunstable).


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 9, 2011)

Not bad, quite like the look of these shelters. Presume the bricked up bits were the entrances that have been filled in?


----------



## Catti2010 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Elvs,

I'm sure can arrange something, if you got any info on anything local, we can share our info?

-----

As for the bricked up parts I'm assuming they were entrances, but trying to work out on google maps where they could be, as once down there you loose sense of direction!


----------



## Els (Jan 9, 2011)

Sure - have look through my past explores and I'll see what I can do to help

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/search.php?searchid=1741184


----------

